# World Eaters 1500pts Blog



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally started on my World Eaters!
I hope to get the full army finished by September.. so a busy month for me!

Here's the test rhino!

Still needs some details painting up, such as the lights, which I don't know how to do? shall I make it a light source like my termies eyes? Or just normal grey like they're off? If on what colour?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

dude that is the best khornite rhino i have EVAH Seen for serious its so good.. did you get skulls and then greenstuff around them to do that kind of souless skull thingo... (reminded me of the gate to hell in Diablo II)

i really love how you paint with the streaky worn effect.. i need to work on my styling but i love it very much

how many coats of a each layer do you do... (i.e how many time do you paint the red) so it looks smooth.

but yeah... looking good!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey 

The skull armour is made using a Green stuff Press mould, there are images/instructions on my Hobby Blog  Really simple to do 

The streaky red is only..4 colours and then a wash 
Merchrite red over black undercoat, then blood red, then mix of red and orange, then orange, then to take away to WOW-ness of the orange I add a bit of bleached bone to the orange and lightly brush the highest points/edges,
I paint the metallics then wash everything in Devlan mud, then the metals get a wash of Badab black too. 

Really simple to do, especially with a tank brush  I painted 2 more rhinos and 2 vindies at the same time after that one, plus all the dozer blades 
Ran out of Devlan mud so they're stuck on shelf for now -_-

Tonight's model, Kharn the Betrayer!


----------



## thatkidwiththecokeprob (Jul 30, 2009)

dude you kharn is sick! Love the blood effects


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's about time you quit mucking about with Deathwing and old tyranids and got to work on the Blood God's boys! 

I love them, makes me want to go back and work on my Legion of Brass (when the Scorpion gets finished of course!) some more.


BTW

<-----JD McNugent :grin:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking awesome dude.. that kharn is awesome exactly how i would do it using WHFB mini's

how do you do the blood effect?


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

where did you get that Kharn model???!? tell me!

I MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

id say its a conversion from kharn parts and chaos lord WHF parts.. atleast the body is from WHF the head is kharns im guessing same with gorechild.. the plasma pistol could be any.

mmmm and thats berzerker legs yeah?


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually the head looks like its from forgeworld, i was wondering if you could tell us how you did your "blood" technique? would be much apriciated :victory: Good job so far


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> id say its a conversion from kharn parts and chaos lord WHF parts.. atleast the body is from WHF the head is kharns im guessing same with gorechild.. the plasma pistol could be any.
> 
> mmmm and thats berzerker legs yeah?


its the body from the Chaos Champion of Khorne, the head, is definitely NOT Kharn's, and the ax looks custom made from Khorne Berserker Chain Axes..although yes, those are Berserker legs...

i must make this...it is glorious!

edit: yep, after some voracious searching, the head was found via forge world "World Eaters Conversion Set"


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

@TerranRaida, 
Yup all correct, here's a WIP shot of him:










































The Blood is made from Tamiya Color Clear Red (X-27)
It's a gooey paint, mix in a TINY amount of black and you have gore! 

Cheers


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

that model is so good, +1 rep to you.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Dezartfox said:


> The Blood is made from Tamiya Color Clear Red (X-27)
> It's a gooey paint, mix in a TINY amount of black and you have gore!


Thanks mate, ill try and get hold of that paint to try it out  + 1 rep for the epic kharn :victory:

EDIT: apparantly ive already given you rep, silly me


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Definatly worth YOINKING this Idea....if thats cool


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i like the work thus far. + rep for sure! u said u made a tutorial? im gonna have to check that out. good luck with the rest of the project.


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

That Rhino is ace. Really nice weathering


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

that vindicator is amazing! really well done


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

papa nurgle said:


> that vindicator is amazing! really well done


It's actually a rhino with a dozer blade from forgeworld. Coincidentally, that dozer blade probably cost as much as the rhino.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

excellent work with the blood


----------



## Dullmohawk (Aug 2, 2008)

Best...Kharn....EVER! seriously, he makes my old Kharn look like a small, angry...baby, or something. Consider the idea properly yoinked.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's excellent work and I'm glad I got pointed in this direction for some 'bloody' inspiration 

+rep

Rev


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

great modeling... love the blood... + rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW!!! thread necro!

All the same, some nice stuff going on here.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I too am glad this thread came back from the dead. One of the most inspiring kharn conversions i have seen.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Dezartfox,

Great looking WE army... like most have already pointed out, the blood effect looks ace.... love how it's all wet and glossy.... +rep!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic looking models. I love the gritty look that you have achieved!


----------

